# What's The BEST Epilator?



## divadoll (Aug 31, 2011)

I'm looking for the BEST epilator to buy.  If you use one, is it good?  If you want one, which one are you planning on buying?


----------



## KaeceeLove (Sep 1, 2011)

I just bought the epilady sport from HauteLook  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> it' still processing ill let ya kno how it is when i get it tho!


----------



## Hana (Sep 1, 2011)

I used some epilators from several brands and ended up with a Brown Silk Epil. In my opinion Brown Silk Epils are the only good epilators on the market. I would recommend one you can use wet, because it really eases the pain and feels like it is much more efficient and less stressing for the skin.

Also they come with a lot of different caps and I found a use for every one of them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I always forget to charge this thing, but it only takes 5min or so to recharge. Which is very nice as well.

Before I came to Brown a owned a no name brand and a Panasonic epilator.

Usually I epilate 3-4 days in a row and than some weeks later again. My sister epilates every week to get a good result.


----------



## divadoll (Sep 2, 2011)

I've not even heard of the brand Brown...

I'll have to research, thx.


----------



## divadoll (Sep 2, 2011)

Do you mean BRAUN??? rather than Brown?


----------



## Hana (Sep 3, 2011)

oops I'm sorry

yes I mean Braun.


----------



## divadoll (Sep 3, 2011)

oh thank god!  I thought I was missing out.


----------



## katana (Oct 15, 2011)

I have the Braun one as well. I recommend using Braun, they are a well known long standing company.


----------



## Annelle (Oct 16, 2011)

I've been happy with my Emjoi optimini.  I've actually converted to epilating instead of shaving now, especially since I learned I can go a month without needing to re-epilate instead of a week between shavings.  (my roots are really deep! so it actually does take 3-4 weeks for the hairs to actually reach the surface of my skin again)

It was actually suggested to me to get the corded one (so you obviously don't want to take it into the shower with you) because you're guaranteed to always have a strong charge if it's plugged in, as opposed to battery operated or even rechargeable battery operated (which also get weaker over multiple charges)

I sit and epilate and go ow ow OW ow OWW ow OWW but then it starts to go numb and then I don't have to do it again for a month lol.


----------



## divadoll (Oct 16, 2011)

I actually bought 2.  1 wet/dry and another corded.  Emjoi Dolphin and Remington Soft &amp; Silky.  I use one in the shower Dolphin battery operated wet/dry and Remington is good for fine hairs on my arms and thighs.  After the first 2 waxings, I really don't feel anything at all anywhere. 

I'm not lucky enough to get to go without for a month  I grow hair FAST altho roots are deep so its every 2 days for me.


----------



## satojoko (Oct 17, 2011)

Lord, I'd rather light my own hairs 'down there' on fire than ever use an epilator again. At least with waxing the torture is over in a split second. I think either a male sadist or a female masochist invented those things. No other explanation for the invention of those torture devices.


----------



## divadoll (Oct 17, 2011)

It depends on the pain tolerance because I don't feel a thing.  The only way I know I'm getting some hair out is that there's a slight tug on the epilator itself and not on my skin...

I'm quite happy with both purchases.  I'm not particularly hairy, I just don't want ANY hair at all. 



> Originally Posted by *satojoko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Lord, I'd rather light my own hairs 'down there' on fire than ever use an epilator again. At least with waxing the torture is over in a split second. I think either a male sadist or a female masochist invented those things. No other explanation for the invention of those torture devices.


----------

